# Pinfish trap mystery



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok, about a month ago, i posted a question about what kind of bait to use in my pinfish trap. Thank you to those of you that replied. Decided to go with chicken because it was the easiest to get. The first time I used Boneless thighs (on sale). When I pulled my trap up it was crammed with perfect sized pinfish. 

This past weekend, I went fishing with my father-in-law and I insisted on using chicken in our trap. Only this time, along with the chicken,he decided to throw in some shrimp heads from dinner the night before. So the menu consisted of Chicken thighs with bones topped with shrimp heads. Notice, "with bones." Let the trap soak about 3 hours. Come back to check it and it has about 20-30 pinfish in it and all the shrimp heads are gone. Took the fish and threw the trap back in with just the bone-in chicken. Let it soak overnight. Come back in the morning and there is 2, count 'em 2 pinfish and all the chicken is left untouched. 

Can anyone speculate what happened.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Someone STOLE your Bait!


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

Pin-fish can't see in the dark??


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

something more helpless than a chicken leg swam by? maybe auburn's offense?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Hell with the cost of food these days sounds like the pins are eating good "Shrimp and Chicken", by the way where EXACTLY is this trap at ??????? LOL


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Matt J.......Check the openings in your trap. Pinfish left in a trap to long. With the openings to wide, will find their way out!!! Happens to us quite a bit. 

Pull it up 30 PF in it, leave em in there and come back in an hour..............2 in it. :doh

:letsdrink :letsdrink :letsdrink :letsdrink


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe you got them all the first time!!oke


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

try one of richies traps. i think he is now the trap guy on here. they will not get out. theywill start eating each other if youdont get them out.

the people that steal the baitare very fast and dump everything out including the bait and fish.the reason i no is because they always leave my trap (thanks) just tke the bait and they always leave the door open! if you still had bait and the door was closed it was not robbed.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I second using Richie's traps, they are awsome and will outcatch any other trap I have tried. Also, you will not have the problem of pinfish getting out of them like you do with the conventional ones. Another tip as for which bait to use in them is to keep your bellies and trimmings from the fish you clean, bag and freeze them. There is not a better trap bait in my opinion than those fish bellies (especially fresh).


----------



## Matt J (Oct 10, 2007)

> *jeubank3 (10/28/2008)*something more helpless than a chicken leg swam by? maybe auburn's offense?


Hahaha....Ain't that the truth!Roll Tide


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

> *jeubank3 (10/28/2008)*something more helpless than a chicken leg swam by? maybe auburn's offense?


nice!!!!!!!!!!:clap


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

If your traps are in or near Navy Point I would safely say someone robbed you. Try pork trimmings in your trap next time. It sounds crazy but you'll get way more pin's. You can usually go to any grocery store meat department and they'll give the trimmings to you free.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

On top of what everybody else has mentioned, I would say that with the recent cold weather we have been having the pinfish will be getting harder and harder to get, also they are harder to get at night then in the day.


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

If you keep dropping your trap in the same spot each time you might want to move to a different spot. You could have cleaned that area out. Seems to be you got the right bait. Either they are getting out or just that area is cleaned out.


----------

